
Why Mobile Voice Quality Still Stinks–and How to Fix It - jseliger
http://spectrum.ieee.org/telecom/wireless/why-mobile-voice-quality-still-stinksand-how-to-fix-it
======
davidf18
Actually, you can get HD voice when talking from iPhone to iPhone using
FaceTime Audio. I have an iPhone 6+ with the Verizon HD Voice (VoLTE) enabled
but I also use the FaceTime Audio for calling including out of country and the
sound quality is much better than cellular.

Regarding Verizon HD voice, you have to turn it on via settings on the phone
and also on the Verizon website. AT&T also has HD Voice. For now Verizon only
works with Verizon and AT&T with AT&T but before the year is over, Verizon and
AT&T should be able to communicate with each other via HD Voice.

